# Schooling in the Abruzzo region



## LookingForABetterLife (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm researching the option of moving from London to Italy with my wife and 5 year old child. 
One key factor is schooling. How do you think a 5 year old with no Italian would cope?

Initially I have been looking at the Abruzzo region, do you think this would be a good choice?
Any towns to consider there with good schools? Or would another part of Italy be better from a schooling/child settling in point of view?
A key attraction of Abruzzo is the beauty of it and the affordability of housing. 

I work in software so should be able to work remotely, so work is not a key concern, although if there is an area that had English speaking software jobs that might be of interest too.

thanks in advance


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A five year old will likely cope better then you will. In two years the child will likely be better in Italian then English.

If you need to work remotely you'll likely want a fibre connection which limits your town search quite a bit. Most of the cheaper homes won't have it and many you'll be lucky to have DSL. 

The sort of places that are cheaper in Abruzzo are away from the coast. The coastal towns aren't relatively cheap. Cheaper then London but not really cheaper then the most of Italy.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A long shot, but I would suggest you try to get in touch with the woman that helps run this Sulmona site here. She came to Italy around the same time as us or just before and we had some contact/help with each other. She came with a couple of kids, hubby and dog and from what I've followed was very successful in settling here. All the more surprising to me to hear she is packing up and going back to the UK! I've never been to the town other than to drive past, but it actually is somewhere we would like to visit as it looks lovely.


----------



## pgrbff (Jun 27, 2012)

There are many foreign children in school in Italy and i dont think it would be a problem. Mine was 4 1/2 and whilst his Italian is probably not better than his English he has coped quite easily and speeks both languages with ease.


----------

